# Your sleeper first rounder - Preseason edition



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Who is the guy that you believe will play his way into being a first rounder this season that the isn't getting a lot of publicity right now?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think Love is still underrated right now. Many draft sites have him as a mid-late 1st next summer, but I think he goes mid-late lotto whenever he comes out. He has too much skill, strength, and aggressiveness already to go that low. Unlike his big brother Spencer Hawes, Love should be an excellent rebounder in college.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm pulling out a real sleeper in Alonzo Gee. Richard Hendrix is going to get the majority of the defensive attention for Bama and Gee will deliver.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I'm pulling out a real sleeper in Alonzo Gee. Richard Hendrix is going to get the majority of the defensive attention for Bama and Gee will deliver.


That's a good one; Gee has tons of upside. Bama has a very nice college trio with he, Steele, and Hendrix.

I don't know if he's still a sleeper, but if Terrence Williams ever learns how to shoot, he's an instant lotto pick. He's a 1st-rounder even if his shooting #s continue to suck.

Maynor, if he's still a sleeper as well, is a 1st-round lock barring a Ron Steele-type regression in production.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chris Lofton and Sean Singletary are easy ones, but I'll go with Deron Washington of Virgina Tech. The guy reminds me of Balkman, and its not because of the dreads. Hustle extraordinnaire and a pretty good athlete. If VT has a good year, he could sneak into the last first round


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kevin Love is going to be a beast with the rebounding and inside play. Another Boozer perhaps?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm gonna go with DJ Augustin... i think he is the best PG prospect in the next draft besides possibily Mayo and Rose.. but we'll see if they are as good as him too because they are still froshies no matter how hyped

Augustin seems very similar to Deron Williams to me except 4 inches smaller but besides that i don't see why he can't make the same sort of impact in the NBA


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tory Jackson from Notre Dame, if he builds off the success he had at the end of last year. Ask the Hoya faithful about him, he almost beat them by himself last year in the big east tourney.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I'm gonna go with DJ Augustin... i think he is the best PG prospect in the next draft besides possibily Mayo and Rose.. but we'll see if they are as good as him too because they are still froshies no matter how hyped
> 
> Augustin seems very similar to Deron Williams to me except 4 inches smaller but besides that i don't see why he can't make the same sort of impact in the NBA


Gotta disagree on DJ. I think he's a late 1st-rounder whenever he comes out, but I would take Collison, Bayless (if available), Lawson, and Maynor ahead of him. I think his size, and lack of freakish athleticism to make up for lack of size, hurts him a good deal as a prospect. If he was 3" taller, we'd be taking about a top 10 pick. He is extremely productive, though, and will find a place in the league. 

In college, he's an elite player, but I'm just not seeing it in the NBA. Right now, I put him with the 2nd-tier of college point prospects including Singletary and Dom James. I do like him better than those two, however.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Taj Gibson, L.R. Mbah a Moute, Deron Washington.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Josh Heytvelt and Kyle Weaver of Washington State.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Josh Heytvelt and Kyle Weaver of Washington State.


This season is huge for Josh's draft stock. Supposedly, he successfully completed the long list of penalties for the shroom incident and has bulked up to 260. He doesn't have many weaknesses; definitely a guy who's stock could rise dramatically with a very good season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm not sure if he's a sleeper, but Derrick Low out of Washington State is going to get picked up at the end of the First Round by a team like the Jazz and be awesome. Great glue guy. And he's more of a sleeper than DJ Augustin and some of the other guys mentioned in this thread. Not too much pub out in Pullman.

EDIT: Oh, and I love everything Kyle Weaver stands for, namely that Wisconsin High School Basketball is getting damn good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I do not like Deron Washington. I think he can play in the NBA, but he is nowhere near Balkman's intangibles. Note, Balkman was the leader of his team as a sophomore and junior and lead his team to back to back NIT titles on what would be considered a weak team talent wise. Washington was a sixth man on VaTech last year. Balkman has WAY more talent.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Alonzo Gee is really starting to pick it up. He is averaging 14.7 PPG and 7.7 RPG with double doubles in 3 of his last 4 games. 

With still 16 minutes to go in the second half, he has already put up 21 on Florida tonight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

heitvelt if he comes out.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Alonzo Gee is really starting to pick it up. He is averaging 14.7 PPG and 7.7 RPG with double doubles in 3 of his last 4 games.
> 
> With still 16 minutes to go in the second half, he has already put up 21 on Florida tonight.


Nice monster jam off the Hendrix fast break feed. I could've sworn I saw some Rockets personnel in the crowd .


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Javale McGee is my sleeper first round pick


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> Nice monster jam off the Hendrix fast break feed. I could've sworn I saw some Rockets personnel in the crowd .


The announcers said there were 21 NBA personnel people at the game.

Hendrix is a beast, but I don't consider him a sleeper


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> The announcers said there were 21 NBA personnel people at the game.
> 
> Hendrix is a beast, but I don't consider him a sleeper


I meant NVBA Rockets personnel, lol. I also mentioned the Hendrix pass to specify the play, not to add him to the list. Gee is interesting; lots of rebounds for a wing. I'd like to see more distribution, though.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

augustin has been terrific NBA teams will still doubt him cuz of size but i think he can overcome it


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> I meant NVBA Rockets personnel, lol. I also mentioned the Hendrix pass to specify the play, not to add him to the list. Gee is interesting; lots of rebounds for a wing. I'd like to see more distribution, though.


I knew you meant the NVBA Rockets. Just providing more information for those that wouldn't get the inside joke


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> augustin has been terrific NBA teams will still doubt him cuz of size but i think he can overcome it


I agree although I'm not sure I would spend a lotto pick on him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jason thompson rider


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

nathan jawai, playing in the australian NBL


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DJ Augustine (if taken outside of the lottery),
Kevin Love (if taken around 20th),
Nathan Jawai (for a late-1st / 2nd rnd pick, and the lack of attention).


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I would take DJ Augustin high lottery. I'll say this now: if he remains healthy, there's no reason why he won't be a really, really good NBA PG. He's shooting well, he's remarkably under control at high speed with the ball, he's a terrific passer, and he can finish in the lane despite his lack of height or bulk. I know that you worry about little guys getting hurt, but Augustin is great. To me, he's no sleeper. I would not hesitate to take him top 10. Depending on who comes out, I could take him top 5. I'd rank him with Rose and Collison as the best probably available PGs in the draft, and not necessarily inferior to them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont get how Augustin is a sleeper pick. Whenever he comes out he is a lottery pick. ESPN and all the college media shows I watch constantly say he is the best point guard in the nation. If he is a sleeper, GMs must not be paying attention


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> I dont get how Augustin is a sleeper pick. Whenever he comes out he is a lottery pick. ESPN and all the college media shows I watch constantly say he is the best point guard in the nation. If he is a sleeper, GMs must not be paying attention


I agree with most of that, which is also kind of what I was trying to say. And as the year has gone on, he's gotten more press. The only thing I'd say is, not everyone agrees he's the best. Some are still choosing Collison, Rose or Lawson. And he isn't always shown in the lottery, sometimes just outside of it. But the point remains, that probably shouldn't be called a sleeper. If Lawrence McKenzie is a first-rounder, _that's_ a sleeper. (Actually it's just a terrible, terrible pick...but you get the point.)


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Josh Heytvelt if he comes out, but I question if he will be able to get the ball where he wants to down low. A foot means a lot in the NBA.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Kyle Weaver
Jeremy Pargo
Alonzo Gee
Jordan Hill
JR Giddens


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I also like Taj Gibson...he needs to be set free

Jaycee Carroll...that dude can ball...regardless of size.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> I dont get how Augustin is a sleeper pick. Whenever he comes out he is a lottery pick. ESPN and all the college media shows I watch constantly say he is the best point guard in the nation. If he is a sleeper, GMs must not be paying attention


If GMs have a knock it will probably be because of his size.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Kyle Weaver
> Jeremy Pargo
> Alonzo Gee
> Jordan Hill
> *JR Giddens*


Wish he was still at KU, I seen his numbers at NMS. He's tearing down the boards.

I think that Rush has been casted off because of the previous success, or lack of, from his brothers
Brandon is better than they were, he doesn't need to score because KU has so many good players, not to mention he is a good rebounder, and a terrific defender. He can get to the rim and also has a nice outside shot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Great call on Alonzo Gee cpawfan...didn't think any of yall watched the SEC enough to find him.

I think that LSU has one sleeper in Marcus Thornton. This guy has scored a lot of points and is a good rebounder at the guard spot. He's 6'4 200 lbs. He's a junior this season and went through the JUCO ranks before coming back home to LSU. He can shoot the three and slash. Basically he just puts the ball in the hoop. But he has no recognition and the team wont give him any pub this season so maybe next season...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I am loving what I see from Kyle Weaver. He is going to be a real good defensive wing. Long arms, likes to get in the muck and rebound, can push the break, passes well and you won't ever have to run plays for him. Total team player.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Courtney Lee


----------

